# hurricane lake channel



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

anyone know were the channel runs through hurricane lake I've tryed to find it with my deepth finder but still cant mark it or does anyone know were a lake map is? any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Never really heard about a "channel", are you maybe refering to the old "road bed"?


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

no i found the old road bed and pulled a few fish of some trees around it the reason i ask about the channel is to my understanding (which could be wrong) every lake with a dam at one time was a creek or river that got damed up so their should be a cut in the bottom of the lake were the river or creek was. from what i read and my experience is that this is a fish highway so im trying to locate a point or some other type of structure that the channel runs next to i found it in bear lake but where the dam is at hurricane and i dont see any kind of a feeder creek on the north side of the lake so im perplexed as far as how the lake was built or were the channel may or may not be


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

That makes sense. Best I recall, the creek crossed the old road. The head is at the WSW section, and the creek crossed the old road, and on to the dam. This was related to me some 30-35 yrs ago. But I may be wrong on the "WSW", might be due South? 
But if you were on Hurricane Lake road, heading North, and took the road to the right which will dead end at the lake, (at the old road crossing), then if you were to paddle out halfway across, following the old road, the cove to the right, is supposed to be the head. 
Hope this isn't too confusing.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

awsome i will search the old road for the channel next time im out there thanks that gives me some direction im confident i will find it. then its on to spots along the channel.I know this place is fished pretty hard most of the year and its a big place so next time im going to narrow down a spot or two hopefully I will report back with my findings


----------



## Shadrach (Dec 31, 2011)

One thing you might consider is that a creek channel submerged 30 plus years ago in impoundment may not show much if at all on a depth finder. You should look for other indicators and well such as a well defined row of wood cover, remnant of trees clustered along the creek bank.

You might also get pretty close by tracing a line from the mouth through each successive lowest point straight through to the dam. Find structure along that line especially near significant depth changes and mark them.

Hope that helps.

Josh


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe start with this area. Kind of hard to tell. Looks to have a couple creeks/streams running into it.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

awsome thanks for all the help thats the cut i thought there was a creek leading to I know where im gonna concentrate my efforts. That place has been kickin my ass for years but i know its holding fish 2012 is my year of redemption.


----------

